# Solved: Vonage vs. Magic Jack Plus



## nemoryer

Hello. Right now I have DLS internet via CenturyLink. As a bone, they threw (small monthly cost) in some cheap landline service wherein I can only call within my area code. No long distance and to attach long distance service costs a lot (for my budget). To bundle, they are also requiring a 2-year commitment which I abhor.

I am a senior with very little to no knowledge of sophisticated technical stuff. However, I heard that you can now use either Magic Jack Plus or Vonage to call long distance without the computer being turned on. I would like to hear more about that concept please.

I would appreciate a clear description of what these do and which would be best for me (installation and costwise).

Thank you.


----------



## DoubleHelix

I wouldn't recommend MagicJack for anyone who isn't technically savvy. The service is hit or miss, and customer service is non-existent.

The first thing you need to do is determine your download and upload internet speed. The upload speed is the most important as it has a direct impact on quality or even whether or not you can use VoIP services at all.

www.speedtest.net

Vonage will require a contract to get the best price. Otherwise, add on about 30% to the per-month cost in taxes and fees. It's a good service, but it's not what I would call cheap.


----------



## nemoryer

Thank you.


----------



## jvic

I have used magic jack for about six years .Just plug it in and you are all set.As for customer service I had one problem a couple of years ago.An email to the president of the company and problem was rectified in about six hours.


----------



## nemoryer

But with Magic Jack, you still have to have your computer on, right?


----------



## jvic

They have 2 different ones now.....With magic jack plus the computer does not need to be on..


----------



## DoubleHelix

You must have sufficient upload speeds to use MagicJack. What are your speeds as stated at the link I posted?


----------



## nemoryer

Here are my results:

Download speed 10:04 Mbps
Ping 26 ns
Upload speed 0.83 Mbps


----------



## DoubleHelix

That should support a VoIP line, but I still wouldn't recommend MagicJack.

Will your DSL provider allow you to keep the service without having the phone line?


----------



## nemoryer

Originally I just had DSL with no landline. Then I decided even if just to call local stores I needed a landline so I decided to sign up, for extra $15/month. Both DSl and landline suck but they're cheaper than Comcast.

I have a Tracfone cell, but it's pay by the minute, that sucks too. Life sucks.


----------

